# Best possible way to waste $10 and not regret it whatsoever



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

so, yeah I got $10. and nothing to do with it. so what's a good way to spend $10 and never regret it?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2016)

Save it


----------



## Briadark (Dec 2, 2016)

https://www.paypal.me/Briadark
Good option? :3


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

8BitWalugi said:


> Save it


what!? it's not a puppy, you know. and I'm not Big Boss. I'm cooler. I'm... Bigger Boss. and I know, my attempt at humor is Laughable.


----------



## Evilengine (Dec 2, 2016)

smoke it


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

Evilengine said:


> smoke it


nah, I already did that with my Anti Darth Vader Helmet medication.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2016)

If you have a wii u, freedom planet is on sale for $7.50 until december 5, i'm sure some playstation store games have sales as well as xbox market. Or buy a game on steam, and gift it to a friend, that is literally wasting it. 

I recommend freedom planet, or super mario galaxy 2 or kirby return to dream land, all on eshop vc for $9.99


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 2, 2016)

Give it to someone who needs it more than you.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If you have a wii u, freedom planet is on sale for $7.50 until december 5, i'm sure some playstation store games have sales as well as xbox market. Or buy a game on steam, and gift it to a friend, that is literally wasting it.
> 
> I recommend freedom planet, or super mario galaxy 2 or kirby return to dream land, all on eshop vc for $9.99


newest Nintendo home console I have is a N64. XD and it's broken. Banned from PSN too; CFW. 



proflayton123 said:


> Give it to someone who needs it more than you.


 well, my half sister IS a dirty filthy peasant. but no, she's not getting it. let her rot in the state prison. Don't do drugs, punch cops, attempt to stab cops, or sell your body kids. especially not all at the same time. it's bad juju.very bad juju.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> or sell your body


You saying your half sister is a prostitute? Are you allowed to share this information?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 2, 2016)

Download Premium Adult Content I guess lol


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You saying your half sister is a prostitute? Are you allowed to share this information?


dunno. and she isn't anymore. now she's in prison. and she just turned 17. 
I might see her again in 2027 or so. maybe.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2016)

Just buy a pizza pie and a soda and some chicken and watch ninja turtles.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

MasterJ360 said:


> Download Premium Adult Content I guess lol


 why? my wife would slay me where I stand with nothing but a soup spoon, a chopstick, and the depressed robot from "hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy". 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just buy a pizza pie and a soda and some chicken and watch ninja turtles.


I hate TMNT. well, not hate. strongly dislike. and I just ate pizza for dinner (again)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2016)

Then pick something you do like, order chinese food and watch kung fu panda or a bruce lee movie.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

cornerpath said:


> here http://chrisclay41.wixsite.com/gtaaccounts
> 
> do you have xbox 360?


yeah, a Phat model with a Jasper MOBO and no wireless. 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Then pick something you do like, order chinese food and watch kung fu panda or a bruce lee movie.


 I AM a sucker for Bruce Lee... my wife'd still kill me though, being Asian. she hates it when I order Chinese food or the like. "what, my cooking not good enough for you?" I can see it now, a chopstick lodged between my one good eye and the back of my skull.....


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

cornerpath said:


> Do you have GTA V?


I have Oblivion and Skyrim. ...yes, that's all.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 2, 2016)

steam sales.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 2, 2016)

Legend of Exidia


----------



## foob (Dec 2, 2016)

1) Search ebay for that tool(s) or trinket(s) that has been a latent desire inside you for eternity.
2) Enjoy as it's sent to you in a small packet printed with heat-sensitive paper showing your very own name and address.
3) Open the polymer bag. Inside you see something wrapped inside a white foam strip. Unravel it. A zip-lock bag holds the item you treasure!
4) Open it then wonder how on earth it can be sent to you so cheaply.
5) Avoid deep depressing thoughts about modern globalisation and cancer cities and villages
6) heat the heat-sensitive paper stuck on your packaging. Heat it with a nearby flame & observe the paper go black

Minus 10 dollars. No regrets?


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

foob said:


> 1) Search ebay for that tool(s) or trinket(s) that has been a latent desire inside you for eternity.
> 2) Enjoy as it's sent to you in a small packet printed with heat-sensitive paper showing your very own name and address.
> 3) Open the polymer bag. Inside you see something wrapped inside a white foam strip. Unravel it. A zip-lock bag holds the item you treasure!
> 4) Open it then wonder how on earth it can be sent to you so cheaply.
> ...


I actually bought a hunting knife from Kult of Athena Recently. supposed to arrive Dec 10th or so. They've got good steel at great prices, and they do great work, I highly recommend  them.


----------



## foob (Dec 2, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> I actually bought a hunting knife from Kult of Athena Recently. supposed to arrive Dec 10th or so. They've got good steel at great prices, and they do great work, I highly recommend  them.


Probably wasted on me. Even if I were to import one, the Nanny State will confiscate it before it reaches me. They do look nice.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

The.... Nanny state?


----------



## Raylight (Dec 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just buy a pizza pie and a soda and some chicken and watch ninja turtles.


thats one helluva way to spend 10$


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 2, 2016)

Roll them up and use them to sniff some coke.
Oh, wait... You wanted to get wasted, is that right?


----------



## pasc (Dec 2, 2016)

Buy pizza, thats never something to regret.

EDIT: Apparantly already has been mentioned... In that case:

+1 for pizza !


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 2, 2016)

Buy an Eevee plush


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't know. Invest it in stocks or dank kush


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2016)

I would buy a book for the money.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I would buy a book for the money.


Well what books do you recommend?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Well what books do you recommend?


It depends as I do not know what the OP likes and I generally read books on economics, politics, and computing. However a good book is always worth the money.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 2, 2016)

Raylight said:


> thats one helluva way to spend 10$


Little ceasar pizza $5 KFC or popeye's chicken 2 piece for like $3 and can of soda or bottle, $2, Is possible. But also chinese food.


----------



## migles (Dec 2, 2016)

1 waste it on food when you need it, you won't regret it 
2if you own a car, put 10 dollars of fuel

3 invest...
pay 10 bucks to a girl to show her pusseh and take pictures
create fake profile. flirt with dudes, sell picture of pusseh for 5-10 bucks
repeat...

how this works: unique picture doesn't show up in google image search, therefore apparently you are the real deal...
best results if girl is your friend with privileges and she agrees with this, while she has the body, you work on the chat, 50/50 for each

4, now a serious sugestion.
buy pet food or stuff they need, donate to animal shelter.
seriously, how can someone regrets it? (just in cases animal shelter is bad and awfull for animals)


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 2, 2016)

Go to Pita Pit.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2016)

Buy some DLC


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Buy some DLC


To what game?


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 2, 2016)

VinLark said:


> I don't know. Invest it in stocks or dank kush


I like how weed is on par with investment banking.


----------



## geishroy (Dec 2, 2016)

fund GBAtemp reviewers


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2016)

VinLark said:


> To what game?


Cod, HAlo, SSB, and fire emblem, IDK.
Maybe waist it in Candy crush, Music, Wait for Super Mario Run.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Cod *Bad*
> , HAlo *Bad*
> , SSB *Pirate it*
> , and fire emblem *That has dlc?*
> , IDK.


Music sounds pretty reasonable


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Music sounds pretty reasonable


 ya I believe Fire emblem has maps.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 2, 2016)

If you have money that you don't know what to do with, save it. I will NEVER understand why people would want to spend money for literally no reason. If you just hit the lottery or have millions to your name, sure... Otherwise, it makes no sense. Put it in the bank and then you will have it for when you actually WANT to have it. You want a solid idea on what to do with it? Put it in a retirement account and keep putting money in there every week if you have a job. Put in 20% every week and even with a shit pay job you will easily have 6 figures by the time you retire.


----------



## lzyslckr (Dec 2, 2016)

Buy the cheapest item on Subway/Jack n the Box/McDonald. On Subway, just use the receipt to buy a full sub for half the price plus a soda On JntB and McDonald, complete the survey and get the BoGo. Use the rest to request more patties/cheese.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Music sounds pretty reasonable


Yep both Fire Emblems for 3DS have DLC. Some good, some is..... well, Ever play "Pipe Dream" for 12 hours straight then go to bed? It's bad. you start dreaming about it. same with Minecraft. I'll never forget the horrible nightmares I had about being shoved off a cliff and then have a bucket of lava poured on me....



MadMageKefka said:


> If you have money that you don't know what to do with, save it. I will NEVER understand why people would want to spend money for literally no reason. If you just hit the lottery or have millions to your name, sure... Otherwise, it makes no sense. Put it in the bank and then you will have it for when you actually WANT to have it. You want a solid idea on what to do with it? Put it in a retirement account and keep putting money in there every week if you have a job. Put in 20% every week and even with a shit pay job you will easily have 6 figures by the time you retire.



Tacos. it's Tacos. that's the reason.
EDIT: Awesome Name btw. Best FF boss. period.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 2, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> Tacos. it's Tacos. that's the reason.
> EDIT: Awesome Name btw. Best FF boss. period.


Hey, if you are hungry and spend the money on tacos, that's a legit use in my book. You have a REASON to spend it. But LOOKING for a reason? eh. Just save it in that case.

Also thanks.  I think so too.


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 2, 2016)

Its a difficult question, so you should think by yourself. Its just 10$ not 1000.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 2, 2016)

Save $3 of it at least, spend the other $7 on a Little Caesar's pizza and a 2 liter, then stay up all night playing video games.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 2, 2016)

Idk if this has been said already but

10 packs of bubble gum.


----------



## migles (Dec 2, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> Yep both Fire Emblems for 3DS have DLC. Some good, some is..... well, Ever play "Pipe Dream" for 12 hours straight then go to bed? It's bad. you start dreaming about it. same with Minecraft. I'll never forget the horrible nightmares I had about being shoved off a cliff and then have a bucket of lava poured on me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, no food for homeless puppies???


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)

migles said:


> so, no food for homeless puppies???


yeah, no food for homeless puppies


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 2, 2016)

You should start doing the 70/30 thing. 70% of the money that comes in, you spend or save for something you want to buy. 30% is invested or put into a savings account to never be used except to invest for gaining more money (stocks, bonds, etc). Best way to get an edge on the whole making money thing if you've got enough money to live off the 70%. lol I'm a poor college student so it's hard for me, but folks with real jobs should try and manage it.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 2, 2016)

Five $2 hookers.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 2, 2016)

Donate it to the Trump Re-election Campaign.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Dec 2, 2016)

Save for a switch(the price is around 320CAD or 244.23USD)


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 2, 2016)

Booze


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Booze


what good booze can you get for only $10?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 2, 2016)

give it to charity


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 2, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> what good booze can you get for only $10?



If "good" is a necessary criteria, none. I'm not sure about the US, but over here in Australia, $10 can get you absolutely plastered on bottom shelf, headache inducing fortified wine.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 2, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Booze





RevPokemon said:


> what good booze can you get for only $10?





Jao Chu said:


> If "good" is a necessary criteria, none. I'm not sure about the US, but over here in Australia, $10 can get you absolutely plastered on bottom shelf, headache inducing fortified wine.



either Jack Daniels Old. No.7, that gallon of darkest brew ever made in the history of everything ever that's so strong you can stick a turkey leg in it and stir the booze and the turkey leg won't even sink, or move, that they sell down in Newberry SC for octoberfest.( how do I know that? well, went there. ordered  what my Dad was having. he got a small. which could have filled a 2 liter bottle 2 or 3 times, just saying.) or ABSOLUTEY NOTHING AT ALL.


----------



## Condarkness (Dec 2, 2016)

I would buy food with that money...or music.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)

Condarkness said:


> I would buy food with that money...or music.


What music?


----------



## Condarkness (Dec 3, 2016)

VinLark said:


> What music?


Well music that you like of course. It would be of no use to buy music that I like (unless you like metal?)


----------



## Seriel (Dec 3, 2016)

The best thing to do with a spare $10 is nothing at all.
Next time you get some money, you have $10 more!
Profit?!?!?!?


----------



## foob (Dec 3, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> The.... Nanny state?


Yes, the same one that banned guns in Australia bans the carrying of ...you guessed it.... knives. If I were to import a knife like that (as an end-user) it would be confiscated by Customs.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2016)

Condarkness said:


> Well music that you like of course. It would be of no use to buy music that I like (unless you like metal?)


PSA: Never pirate metal or Lars Ulrich will send your ass to jail.


----------



## Condarkness (Dec 3, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> PSA: Never pirate metal or Lars Ulrich will send your ass to jail.



What are you talking about? I don't believe I was advocating piracy, perhaps you misread my quote. What I meant to the OP is it makes little sense to ask for the music that I would buy. The OP should buy music based on what they like, not on what I like, unless they like metal. I like metal and I can give suggestions for what to buy. Also I don't pirate music (if you are accusing me of piracy, then go fuck yourself, I just bought a digital album by the Estonian band URT yesterday for 12 Euros, and have a CD collection as well).


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2016)

Condarkness said:


> What are you talking about? I don't believe I was advocating piracy, perhaps you misread my quote. What I meant to the OP is it makes little sense to ask for the music that I would buy. The OP should buy music based on what they like, not on what I like, unless they like metal. I like metal and I can give suggestions for what to buy. Also I don't pirate music (if you are accusing me of piracy, then go fuck yourself, I just bought a digital album by the Estonian band URT yesterday for 12 Euros, and have a CD collection as well).


I know just a joke and sorry if you got the wrong idea as I did not mean it that way. But anyhow, I do agree with you as I myself am really against recommending music just because it is so subjective as we all have different taste (heck that goes for all media really).


----------



## Condarkness (Dec 3, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I know just a joke and sorry if you got the wrong idea as I did not mean it that way. But anyhow, I do agree with you as I myself am really against recommending music just because it is so subjective as we all have different taste (heck that goes for all media really).



Ah okay. My bad, I didn't understand the joke. But your right about Lars dragging pirates to Jail. And yes it is hard to recommend music, or any media since everyone's taste is so different, something that one of us would enjoy might be hated by everyone else. My recommendation though for the music and OP is to find what they like the most, and if it is something they haven't bought yet then buy that or the singles or whatever song they like for 10 dollars and be satisfied for 3-4 weeks of listening to it.


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Dec 3, 2016)

Condarkness said:


> Ah okay. My bad, I didn't understand the joke. But your right about Lars dragging pirates to Jail. And yes it is hard to recommend music, or any media since everyone's taste is so different, something that one of us would enjoy might be hated by everyone else. My recommendation though for the music and OP is to find what they like the most, and if it is something they haven't bought yet then buy that or the singles or whatever song they like for 10 dollars and be satisfied for 3-4 weeks of listening to it.


Yeah, I'm a Metalhead too. Makes me feel a little bad sometimes though, cuz most of the bands I like suck or don't exist anymore. or they're so underground no one's heard of them. probably gonna get hate for this, but my favorite Metallica Album is Load. yes, Load. St. Anger is second, followed by Justice in third. gotta love Corrosion of Conformity and Tool, too. I was the frontman for a band called "Killer Sushi" for a while before we renamed ourselves, and subsequently died in a shitstorm of creative differences sleeping with each other's wives and excess alcohol. I did no sleeping, nor drinking, but still we failed at life.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Booze


Darn it you beat me to it.


----------



## Condarkness (Dec 3, 2016)

Darthlink9 said:


> Yeah, I'm a Metalhead too. Makes me feel a little bad sometimes though, cuz most of the bands I like suck or don't exist anymore. or they're so underground no one's heard of them. probably gonna get hate for this, but my favorite Metallica Album is Load. yes, Load. St. Anger is second, followed by Justice in third. gotta love Corrosion of Conformity and Tool, too. I was the frontman for a band called "Killer Sushi" for a while before we renamed ourselves, and subsequently died in a shitstorm of creative differences sleeping with each other's wives and excess alcohol. I did no sleeping, nor drinking, but still we failed at life.



Being a metalhead no hate will come from me. I like load a lot and respect that its your favorite album. On other hand my favorite from Metallica will almost always be ride the lightning. Yeah I understand about feeling bad. My parents don't like metal at all, and neither do most of my close friends. I too enjoy underground bands a lot, the band I mentioned earlier URT, is in fact underground or at least was. Probably my favorite band though is Death. May want to check those guys out if you enjoy old school death, or a more thrashy sound.

That's how lot of bands go these day, still that's pretty nuts, sleeping with other's wives and alcohol is a deadly combination. But at least you guys aren't immortal and mayhem. If any bands have taught us that that it's normal to have disagreements, its these guys, at least we're not as crazy as they are.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 3, 2016)

U love Metallica? Welcome Bro!


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 3, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> You should start doing the 70/30 thing. 70% of the money that comes in, you spend or save for something you want to buy. 30% is invested or put into a savings account to never be used except to invest for gaining more money (stocks, bonds, etc). Best way to get an edge on the whole making money thing if you've got enough money to live off the 70%. lol I'm a poor college student so it's hard for me, but folks with real jobs should try and manage it.





MadMageKefka said:


> If you have money that you don't know what to do with, save it. I will NEVER understand why people would want to spend money for literally no reason. If you just hit the lottery or have millions to your name, sure... Otherwise, it makes no sense. Put it in the bank and then you will have it for when you actually WANT to have it. You want a solid idea on what to do with it? Put it in a retirement account and keep putting money in there every week if you have a job. Put in 20% every week and even with a shit pay job you will easily have 6 figures by the time you retire.


Already said that.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Dec 3, 2016)

Check if there's a good humble bundle. If you end up buying it, you get a handful of games cheap and the money usually goes towards charities.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2016)

Use it to light a cigarette.
Wipe your bum with it.
Eat it.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 3, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> Already said that.


congrats? and not quite the same


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 3, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> congrats? and not quite the same





osaka35 said:


> 30% is invested or put into a savings account to never be used except to invest for gaining more money (stocks, bonds, etc).


So when DOES this money-you-never-touch get spent? Retirement maybe? Besides a few words and numbers, its exactly the same. And I'm not looking for your praise, just pointing out your post is useless.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> I'm not looking for your praise, just pointing out your post is useless.


@osaka35 post is useless because you posted something similar?

wew lad turn down that superiority complex ok?


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 3, 2016)

VinLark said:


> @osaka35 post is useless because you posted something similar?
> 
> wew lad turn down that superiority complex ok?





osaka35 said:


> congrats?


Just returning the smart-ass attitude. But in short yes, repeating the same suggestion is pointless. It has nothing to do with my ego, its about redundancy.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 3, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> So when DOES this money-you-never-touch get spent? Retirement maybe? Besides a few words and numbers, its exactly the same. And I'm not looking for your praise, just pointing out your post is useless.


there's investments, bonds, ect.

and you keep the capital in savings, yes. any profit from investment of savings is also split 70/30, or reinvest all of it if you want. so you can spend 70% of the profits if you'd like. motivation to invest more and invest better.

once you reach retirement i suppose you could raid it...but this is a means to get more money, not just save better for retirement (though can be)

sorry i wasn't clear enough to avoid confusing


----------

